# felgen umspeichen???



## dexter85 (30. Juli 2005)

hmm. mein kumpel hat sich diese woche seine felge kaputt gefahren, an seinem FELT heretic, nun wollen wir die felgen (also den felgenring) umspeichen, da ich noch nen felgenring rumflacken hab, und da ich vorhin im radladen bei uns in der stadt war, und der kerl (auch ein bmxer) mir den stolzen preis von 41 ¬ genannt hat, is das doch ein bissel teuer, nun wollt ich mal fragen, ob es leicht is oder schwer?, was muss man beachten?wie muss ich vorgehen? wisst ihr seiten, wo es evtl. ne erklärung gibt???

also falls jemand etz was nich mitbekommen hat, felgenring is im arsch, und neuer felgenring muss drauf, ergo, müssen wir wohl umspeichen!   

würd mich freuen wenn ihr mir schnell und hilfreich weiterhelfen könnt!

danke schonmal....is echt wichtig...   


gruß hannes


----------



## Misanthrop (30. Juli 2005)

http://www.rst.mp-all.de/eisp.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (30. Juli 2005)

umspeichen is kein ding, drehste alle speichen Locker (nich raus), nimmst die neue felge und ne rolle klebeband und klebst die neben einander, musste nur auf evtl. verstetzte Bohrungen achten und die Speichen von der einen in die andere Felge rübersetzen, alle Speichen gleichmässig fest ziehen (nur so das  bisl spannung drauf is), einbauen in die Bremse zentrieren, speichen richig fest ziehen, runde mit fahren oder abdrücken und nochma nachzentrieren und feddich.


----------



## kater (30. Juli 2005)

Der Link ist bullshit. Da gehts um 32L/3x gekreuzt. Ziemlich anders als 48/4x.


----------



## dexter85 (30. Juli 2005)

der link hat aber wenigstens ein bisschen geholfen im gegensatz zu solch leicht spammigen sätzen...hättest auch, anstatt diesen satzes, ne gscheite erklärung schreiben können...also...hat mir die erklärung schonmal mehr geholfen, als dein süßes sätzchen...welches du dir auch sparen hättest können.... und falls du den link mal durchgelesen hättest...dann wüsstest du auch mehr... da steht nämlich:

"Doch Vorderrad und Felgen mit mehr oder weniger Löchern werden im Prinzip genauso eingespeicht." naja...

nach 3 std. haben wir es etz zu 2. fast gepackt...muhahaha, nach 2 x fehstart und fehlversuchen...is aber auf jeden fall mal ne erfahrung....und ich denke wenn man das umspeichen kann, dann kann einen am bmx nix mehr erschrecken...hatte eigtl. auch angst..aber wenn man den dreh raus hat, klappts eigtl. naja...hatten mein bike als muster mit hingestellt.    

danke @ der digge, aber das mitm tape hab ich nich sooo ganz verstanden, aber kannst es mir, wenn du willst, gern nochmal erklären 


gruß hannes

ps.: wenn wir nachher festziehen also, nach ner kurzen runde fahren, müssen wir noch was berücksichtigen,oder so?


----------



## Jesus Freak (31. Juli 2005)

Hi Dexter, 
in der Tat is Einspeichen ohne jemanden, der es einem zeigt oder vernünftig erklärt, nicht einfach. 
Die Klebebandsache hätte euch viel Arbeit erspart, funzt aber nur, wenn Du den Felgenring wechseln willst. Tauschst Du die Nabe, dann kommst um komplettes Einspeichen nicht herum. 
Also hier nochmal die Klebebandmethode: 

*1*. Du nimmst das Laufrad mit der alten Felge und legst die neue Felge mit der Flanke (is da, wo die Beläge angreifen) auf die Flanke der alten Felge. Dabei mußt Du beachten, dass die Löcher in der Felge abwechselnd leicht nach links, bzw nach rechts, versetzt sind. Ein nach rechts versetztes Loch der neuen muß daher über einem nach rechts versetzten Loch der alten Felge liegen. 
*2.* Jetzt die beiden Felgen an meinetwegen 2 Stellen mit Klebeband fixieren. 
*3. * Nun fängst Du an, jede Speiche von der alten Felge zu lösen und an der exakt gleichen Stelle in die neue Felge einzuschrauben. *Eine nach der anderen, ohne die Kreuzung der Speichen zu verändern!*
*3.* Du löst die alte Felge, d.h. nimm das  Klebeband ab
*4.* Du ziehst alle Speichen genau gleichmäßig an, d.h. alle um die gleiche Umdrehungszahl. Da beim BMX die Felgen vorne wie hinten exakt mittig in die Nabe eingespeicht werden, zentriert sich die Felge bei gleichmäßigem Anziehen der Speichen genau mittig... (was Du im eingebauten Zustand anhand der Mittigkeit im Rahmen kontrollieren kannst)  
*5. * Kleine Achter zentrierst Du raus, indem Du jeweils die dem Schlag gegenüberliegende(n) Speiche(n) soweit anziehst, bis die Felge rund läuft. 
*6. * Nach der Endmontage und den ersten Fahrten sezten sich die Speichen, d.h. sie werden wieder locker. Daher gibt man jedem Speichenkopf nach dem ersten mal vorspannen einen leichten Schlag, sodass er sich im Nabenflansch setzt. 
Desweiteren drückt man das Laufrad ab, d.h. man baut es aus, setzt die Achse auf dem Boden/ Tisch auf und lehnt sich mit beiden Händen auf die Felge. Leichtes Knacken deutet an, dass die Aktion erfolgreich ist. Dieses Abdrücken simuliert eine Belastung, die sonst beim Fahren auftritt.

Laß Dich nicht verwirren   
Im Prinzip ist so ein Laufrad physikalisch betrachtet ein einfaches System mit Spannungen und Kräften, und ist komplett symmetrisch aufgebaut. Es aufzubauen und zu zentrieren erfodert ein wenig Geschick, richtiges Werkzeug und Erfahrung...   
Vielleicht gehst Du mal zu nem freundlichen Händler, der zeigt Dir ein paar Tricks, das hilft oft enorm und ist vor allem anschaulicher als Text


----------



## dexter85 (31. Juli 2005)

genau sowas hab ich gehofft, das jemand schreibt, dickes fettes dankeschön!    


hammer geil erklärt sau cool *freu*
*gleichmalkopierundaufndesktopspeicher*



gruß hannes


----------



## kater (31. Juli 2005)

Immer schön ruhig bleiben, dexter. Mir ist es ja egal, wie du deine Laufräder einspeichst. Und wenn du schon zu faul bist, selbst Google zu fragen, wie man richtig einspeicht und dann hier noch frech wirst, kannst du nun wirklich nichts mehr erwarten.

Den Link habe ich mir sehr wohl durchgelesen. Aber wenn du 36L/3x einspeichst, hast du schon mal eine andere Speichenlänge als 48L/4x. Und hinten 3x kreuzen ist einfach nicht stabil genug.

Nimm einfach ein bereits eingespeichtes Laufrad und schau dir, wie es eingespeicht ist. Basta.


----------



## dexter85 (31. Juli 2005)

*dexter verliert*


sorry kater ....   

war nich so gmeint...


gruß hannes


----------



## wilde Sau (31. Juli 2005)

Hi Dexter !
Noch´n Tipp. Zentrierständer gibt es schon ab 30,-. Lohnt sich wirklich wenn man öfter an Läufrädern arbeitet.
Gruß wilde Sau


----------



## Jesus Freak (31. Juli 2005)

@kater:

Jetzt werd mal nicht evils Nachfolger in Sachen fiese Antworten...   
Vom Anschauen eines Laufrads allein hat noch keiner Einspeichen gelernt. Man kann sich zwar das Prinzip veranschaulichen aber vom Kuchen essen hat noch keiner das Kuchenbacken gelernt.   
Im übrigen würd ich das nicht unterschreiben, dass dreifach gekreuzt zu wenig stabil ist. Durch den hohen Flansch, die kleinen Felgen und die daraus resultierende kurze Speichenlänge is ein 20 Zoll Laufrad ohnehin extrem seitensteif, verglichen mit 26 oder 28 Zoll. Dreifach gekreuzt müßte man mal testen. Im Endeffekt haben alle jahrelang 48er Räder gefahren, jetzt hat jeder 36 Speichen und funzt offensichtlich auch.
Im Endeffekt ist das Prinzip beim Einspeichen *immer* dasselbe, egal ob 3, 4- fach gekreutzt, 32, 36 oder 48 Speichen. Nur ging das aus der www Beschreibung nicht hervor und würde auch ein bissel zu weit führen. 
Auch wenn hier alle nen Hass auf MTB haben, ab und zu haben die beiden großen Magazine gute Technik-Artikel, die sich auch mit Einspeichen beschäftigen... 
Suchfunktion nutzen! Bin mir sicher, dass diese Laufradgeschichten schon oft im Forum erklärt wurde. 
Schönes Wochenende an alle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (31. Juli 2005)

Was du hier erzählst, stimmt nicht. Hinten empfiehlt sich immer, 4x zu kreuzen, da du so mehr/breiter Abstützen kannst. 3x ist definitiv zu schwach für hinten. Auch vorne - und selbst bei 36L - wird immer 4x gekreuzt.

Und deine Theorie kann ich gleich wiederlegen: Ich habe vorne 36L/4x und 194mm Speichen, hinten 48L/4x und 182mm Speichen... So viel Praxiserfahrung scheinst du nicht zu haben. Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber manchmal muss man den Tatsachen ins Auge schauen und falsche Aussagen, gerade wenn es um Anfänger geht, berichtigen. Daher kannst du "müsste man mal testen" weglassen. Das muss niemand testen, dass ist Physik. Ausserdem würde ich meine Hand ins Feuer legen: 90% fahren 4x gekreuzt, egal wieviel Speichen.

Bezüglich 36 oder 48L muss jeder für sich eintscheiden können. Ich fahre sauber, will aber nicht nach jeder Session wieder zentrieren. Daher kommt für mich hinten nur 48L in Frage.

Und damit nun alle glücklich werden: Hier ein Link zu einem Artikel von George von G-Sport/Odyssey, wie man ein 48L/4x _richtig_ einspeicht.
Viel Spass!
http://www.gsportbmx.co.uk/custom/wheel_build/wheels.html


----------



## Jesus Freak (31. Juli 2005)

Ich fahre 48L, vorne wie hinten, 4-fach gekreuzt. Mir ist das schon bekannt, dass BMX Laufräder so gut wie immer 4-fach sind. Die Sache mit der Abstützung ist mir ebenfalls völlig klar, Kater, ich schraube in nem Shop, erzähl mir nix von Technik. 
Ich halte es trotzdem *für möglich*, dass ein 3-fach Laufrad hält, auch wenn es *nicht optimal* ist, da unter anderem der Winkel, unter dem die Speichen in die Felge kommen, weiter vom rechten Winkel entfernt ist.
Womit ich Dir schon recht gegen muß, da ein Ziel bei nem guten Laufrad immer sein muß, dass eben dieser Winkel ca. 90° sein sollte, um die Löcher und ggf. die Ösen der Felge optimal zu belasten. 
Also, begraben wir das Kriegsbeil, 4-fach ist optimal. 
Was meine anderen Aussagen angeht, die sind 100% korrekt. Dafür leg zur Abwechslung *ich* meine Hand ins Feuer, hab scho mehr als einen Satz eingespeicht, und die fahren alle noch quietschmunter durch die Gegend. 
Das man bei unterschiedlicher Anzahl von Kreuzungen verschiedene Speichenlängen braucht, is logisch, hab ich nie bestritten. Leuchtet ja wohl auch jedem ein, dass die Strecke vom Mittelpunkt zum Radius einer Felge (Kreises) bei unterschiedlichen Winkeln (Kreuzungen) variiert. 
Cheers


----------



## kater (31. Juli 2005)

Ich habe die Speichenlängen angesprochen, weil du meintest, dass durch 'hoher Nabenflansch und hohe Flanke' die Speichen kürzer sind - was schlicht und einfach nicht stimmt, weil die Speichenlänge von der Einspeichart abhängig ist.


----------



## Jesus Freak (1. August 2005)

Naja, dann sind wir uns ja einig, und die Sache is vom Tisch. 
Ich meinte 20" Laufräder im Vergleich zu 26" oder 28". 
Die Speichenlänge ist selbstverständlich von der Art des Einspeichens abhängig, gleiche Laufradgröße vorausgesetzt. 
Gute Nacht

Cheers


----------



## |)IRT 4 Lif3 (24. November 2005)

is keinen neuen fred wert: ich hab vor kurzen auch ne felge umgespeicht+die dann beim bikeladen zentrieren lassen, nu is mir aber aufgefallen, dass die kreuzung der speichen bei den ganzen rädern nie über dem ventilloch is, das is aber grade bei mir der fall...also die speichen kreuzen sich genau darüber. muss ich das jetzt verändern, oder hält das so? plz antwort


----------



## Hügelfee (24. November 2005)

keine sorge, des hällt auch so, sieht nur unprofessionell aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## |)IRT 4 Lif3 (24. November 2005)

aso ok thx   ...das aussehen macht die felge wieder weg  hazard crome


----------



## Flatpro (25. November 2005)

halten wirds, aber eim luftaufpumpen wirstes warscheinlich verfluchen


----------



## |)IRT 4 Lif3 (25. November 2005)

ich geh immer zur tanke, da gings einigermaßen


----------



## Flatpro (26. November 2005)

|)IRT 4 Lif3 schrieb:
			
		

> EINIGERMAßEN


.........


----------



## |)IRT 4 Lif3 (26. November 2005)

hey ich bin froh, dass ichs überhaupt so schnell geschafft hab


----------

